# Sleeping noise



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't know about this but I am hearing my budgie Dura making weird noise while sleeping. It's like scratching his beak together or something like this. Is that normal. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Budgies will often grind their beak when they're comfortable and content, so if it's a grinding noise you are hearing, that's perfectly normal and it's a great sign because it means she is relaxed.


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Budgies will often grind their beak when they're comfortable and content, so if it's a grinding noise you are hearing, that's perfectly normal and it's a great sign because it means she is relaxed.


It's a he

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Sorry, my mistake. I was t thinking when I typed that part. I see you went with the parts of the brain for names.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Sorry, my mistake. I was t thinking when I typed that part.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not your mistake cuz it sounds like a girl name but it fits him.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kellie has given great advice  It sounds like beak grinding, which is perfectly normal and is a good sign he's relaxed and comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Beak grinding when relaxed and content is absolutely normal. It’s a “good” sound to hear.


----------

